# Weird breathing



## Mearry1713 (Sep 18, 2014)

My mouse has been making weird sounds, usually it's only when he sleeps and it may be snoring but I'm not sure and he's made the sound when he's awake before and I'm really worried that he may have contracted a respiratory problem. Here's a recording of the sound: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0inmtnFWDc0

If anyone can help tell me what it is I'd be very grateful!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it is a respiratory illness.If the mouse is in good condition and a pet it probably won't cause much problem.If it's a breeding animal or looks ill then its more of an issue.Antibiotics are the only real course of action but they often prove ineffective.


----------



## Mearry1713 (Sep 18, 2014)

SarahC said:


> it is a respiratory illness.If the mouse is in good condition and a pet it probably won't cause much problem.If it's a breeding animal or looks ill then its more of an issue.Antibiotics are the only real course of action but they often prove ineffective.


Thank you!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's ok,I think most of us have had this misfortune.


----------

